# WoW Addon: Mists of Pandoria???



## Maxi2202 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
auf der Blizzcom wurde wie bekannt das neue WoW Addon Mist of Pandoria vorgestellt.
Es wird wahrscheinlich dann neue Gebiete, eine neue Rasse (Pandarien) und eine neue Klasse (Mönch) geben.
Ich wollte euch mal fragen, was ihr davon haltet und ob ihr dafür oder dagegen seid. 
Liebe Grüße Maxi


----------



## derP4computer (23. Oktober 2011)

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ie-neue-features-vorgestellt.html#post3560108


Gibt es schon.


----------



## Seabound (23. Oktober 2011)

Die erste Rasse, welche von Horde und Allianz zugleich gespielt werden kann. Das wird immer mehr casual!


----------



## s|n|s (23. Oktober 2011)

Mist ist der richtige Titel. . .


----------



## PCuner (24. Oktober 2011)

Wems nicht gefällt soll hier net rumhaten sondern einfach sich wieder zurück in die Haterecke verkriechen.
Danke

Ich finds eigentlich ganz witzig. Viel neues macht Spaß, auf dauer wird das alte doch auch einfach nur langweilig


----------



## El-Pucki (26. Oktober 2011)

Da hat Blizzard sich ja ziemlich an Kung Fu Panda orientiert xD


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Oktober 2011)

So, wir haben noch wesentlich mehr zu Mist of Pandaria ausgegraben...

World of Warcraft Mists of Pandaria: Die neue Rasse, alle Klassen, neue Instanzen, neue PvP-Arenen, PvE-Szenarien, Mini-Pet-Kampfsystem - world of warcraft, blizzard, world of warcraft mists of pandaria


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Oktober 2011)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Da hat Blizzard sich ja ziemlich an Kung Fu Panda orientiert xD


 
Wohl eher die Macher von Kung Fu Panda an Warcaft 3.


----------



## endgegner (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele zwar im Moment kein WoW, aber mich regen schon die Leute auf, die jetzt schon nur am rumheulen sind. 
Die sollen alle erstmal abwarten! Ich persöhnlich finde, dass es eine gute Erweiterung werden kann.


----------



## sp01 (5. November 2011)

Scheinbar sollen Pandas ja in der Lore vorkommen.
Ich bin etwas zwiegespalten, einerseits werd ich die Rasse vermutlich nur antesten (Mönch), die Landschaft dagegen sagt mir schon zu.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen wie es ist mit einem Panda zu spielen, Goblins fand ich dort schon besser. Wobei ich immer noch am liebsten die Rassen aus WoW vanilla zock.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

Die Idee mit den Panadas in Wc 3 hat Blizzard aus einer uralten Fernsehserie die glaub ich Pandamonium hieß, als Kind hab ich sie mir gern reingezogen.

Edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1So6wFGpIo


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

ich habe wow seit jahren nicht mehr gespielt 

gibt es noch genug leute die es spielen?

sind die Server noch gut besucht?


----------



## Acho (11. Dezember 2011)

Naja ca. 10 Mio Spieler sind doch genug oder? Wow ist nunmal das beste mmo das es zur Zeit gibt. Und zum Addon was kommen wird sag ich nur Top! Das wird schon schön werden. Wer Pandas nich mag der soll's sein lassen ganz einfach.


----------



## Dennis19 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich bin gespannt, ob es nach WoW Mists of Pandaria noch weitere Addons geben wird. Leider ist so etwas nicht vorhersehbar.  Mich würde es nämlich auch wieder reizen, mit WoW anzufangen.  Hab es zu Classic-Zeiten sehr gerne gespielt, das Einzige, dass mich genervt hat waren die langen Raids (6-7 Stunden für MC <.<).

Irgendwann hatte ich die Zeit nicht mehr und musste mich von WoW trennen, da mir meine Freizeit wichtiger war.  Aber was ich so gelesen habe, richtet sich WoW mittlerweile auch an Casualgamers. 

Könnt Ihr mir zu einen Neuanfang mit WoW raten, oder sollte ich lieber auf Diablo 3 warten? 

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis

P.S. Würde spätestens Anfang Juni / Juli wieder anfangen, da ich zur Zeit wieder sehr viel um die Ohren habe und mein "Gamer-System" zu veraltet ist. (2GB DDR2 Ram, Intel Core 2 Quad, Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT ) -> Bis Anfang Juni sollte doch auch schon die neue Generation von Intel erscheinen und hoffentlich auch Nvidia Keppler :>


----------



## TcKiller (18. März 2012)

Also für wow reicht das System noch, wenn du nicht gerade Full Hd Auflösung und Ultra Details einstellst.


----------



## Istanbul (3. April 2012)

Ich hab 5 Jahre aktiv WoW gezockt und dass mit mit Leidenschaft (:

Seit Cata bin ich nurnoch auf PvP gewesen
Zocke jetzt seit August letztes Jahr nicht mehr

Ich bin mit mir selbst am kämpfen ob ich zum neuen Addon wieder anfangen soll

Was meint ihr? Würde sich es lohnen um mal reinzuschauen wie das neue Addon gelungen ist?

Das erste mal wo ich davon gehört und mir den Trailer angeschaut habe, dachte ich zuerst an KungFu Panda 

Lg


----------



## Triniter (5. April 2012)

Istanbul schrieb:


> Ich hab 5 Jahre aktiv WoW gezockt und dass mit mit Leidenschaft (:
> 
> Seit Cata bin ich nurnoch auf PvP gewesen
> Zocke jetzt seit August letztes Jahr nicht mehr
> ...


 Mir geht es ähnlich. Hinter mir liegt eine lange Raidzeit von Classic über BC und LK aber mit Cata kam leider immer mehr die berufliche Belastung und ich konnte einfach nicht mehr mithalten und hab mich dann ganz zurück gezogen. 

SW:TOR hab ich angeschaut aber das liegt jetzt schon über einen Monat wieder ungespielt auf der HD rum weil es mich einfach nicht dauerhaft reizt, schade um die schöne Idee aber ging irgendwie unter...


----------



## Jabberwocky (13. April 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach sieht das neue Addon ganz flott aus. Der asiatische Touch hat WOW noch gefehlt und der Mönch als neue Klasse finde ich ne super Idee.
Einzig was mich stört und das stört mich eigentlich bei jedem neuem Addon, ist die neue Höchststufe. Es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass dies wohl nötig ist um die neuen Gebiete zu erkunden und und und. Jedoch geht mir die Motivation flöten, um mir weiter die Mühe zu machen, Raids zu finden und neue Items zu erbeuten. 
Denn wenn das neue Addon da ist, steige ich ne Stufe auf, bekomme irgend ein grünes Item für nen billigen Quest und mein hart erkämpftes epic Item ist nen Dreck wert. Bei mir wars bis jetzt immer so, dass ich das neue Addon gespielt habe als es raus kam und sobald das nächste angekündigt wurde, verliess mich die Motivation.
Trotz allem bin ich gespannt auf Mists of Pandaria und werde wohl wieder anfangen zu zocken wenn es draussen ist.


----------



## TheLogium (16. April 2012)

Ich werde es ausprobieren und mal schauen wie es wird.


----------



## Sn0w1 (25. April 2012)

Wollte grade sagen probierts einfach mal für euch aus mit nem 1-Monats Abo und dann entscheidet ihr ob es Spaß macht oder nicht 

Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall aktiv geben auch im Raidcontent^^


Greetz
Sn0w1


----------



## Jwps (31. Mai 2012)

Ausprobieren schadet nicht, dennoch liegt nahe das das Game floppen wird.


----------



## Oromus (2. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe mit LK aufgehört, weil es im Prinzip immer das Gleiche ist. 

Aber ich muss zugeben: auch mich reizt WoW immer noch ein wenig. Durch meine Kiddies usw habe ich leider kaum noch Zeit, daher ist für mich Diablo besser, da ich daddeln kann wenn ich Lust habe und keine Gebühren zahlen muss......


----------



## roseevil88 (11. Juni 2012)

Welches MMORPG bietet, was in den letzten 5-7 Jahren erschienen ist, was anderes?

Items, PVE, PVP, bessere Rüstung im PVE/PVP das der Charakter besser / anders Aussieht.

Das Grundprinzip ist überall gleich, die Story ist aber halt anders.


Habe zwar immer wieder gerne andere MMO´s probiert, aber dabei blieb es auch, bis auf SW TOR und WoW bin ich bei keinen länger wie 1 Monat geblieben.

Dabei stört mich z.b. weniger das alle Spiele auf der Jagt nach immer besserer Ausrüstung sind, sondern eher, das fast alles nur im Fantasy-Style gehalten wird, wogegen ich das Sci-Fi Setting von SW TOR als endlich mal abwechslungreich finde.


----------

